# different kind of shrimp - Hawaiian Opae Ula



## brianc

I came across this kind of shimp (known as the Hawaiian Red Shrimp) when I saw a store selling these "contained ecosystems" when I looked closer I saw shrimp inside and was a bit confused because there didn't seem to be a way to open the container (how do i feed them?) or change the water. There also seemed to be no form of filtration or source of oxygen (sealed shut)

You can learn about the company that sells the product here:
http://www.eco-sphere.com/








They look like this...

So after going home and doing some research I found out that the shrimp that are kept inside these containers are called Hawaiian Red Shrimp. There is no doubt that keeping them in a closed container is wrong. They may survive 2 years or more (even 20 years for some people in this container). There are people who have opened the container up to measure the nitrite and nitrate levels and found them to be insanely high. It's basically a death trap. It's not optimal for the shrimp.

The more I read about the species and their home in Hawaii I found that you can easily keep and breed these in captivity. Likely 100x easier than CRS and Cherry Shrimp. They do require brakish water but apart from that they are the easiest pets to keep in the world. They are super hardy shrimp who can live in pretty much any parameter. Hawaii is also looking into conservation of them as they are being captured in the wild and sold (though I really don't think they will go extinct).

I'm definitely intrigued and I'm going to start a little tank and try to import some of these shrimp in.

Anyone here keep these shrimp or have any advice on keeping them alive (should be pretty easy), starting the tank up, and potentially getting them to breed?

Anyone interested in bringing them in after reading about them? I found some sites that sell them for $1 a shrimp.



Here is a copy and paste review I found online of these "eco sphere deathtraps"


> I received one of these as a gift about three years ago. I am a hard core believer in "research what you must care for" as once you take a living thing in and state "I shall care for it" you are responsible for a life. Or several, in this case. Rather quickly, I learned that these shrimp are "Halocaridina rubra" AKA "Opae Ula" AKA "Hawaiian Red Shrimp". They are found in small wild pools in the lava rock all over Hawaii. Rather disturbingly, their habitat has been reduced by roughly 90%! Yet people still continue to collect them from the wild. As of now, I have yet to hear a confirmation that the Ecosphere company is, in fact, captive breeding these creatures. If they are, in fact, wild catching these, even from a pool on their own property that they help to maintain, this may have a rather strenuous impact on what is left of the population of these shrimp, given the number of these spheres and "BYOES" they ship out annually.
> The sad fact is that the only people truly giving a representation on the current quantity of these available in the wild are the people who are catching them in order to sell to the general public--and of course, it is in their best interest to state that they are plentiful in the wild, as their livelihood depends on it. Granted, this is pure extrapolation, but I think it is, at the very least, a point worthy of consideration before you purchase one of these kits.
> These shrimp are slow breeders with small clutch sizes, and a rather high "infant mortality" so to speak. In short, they are a species which much be protected when possible, and encouraged to breed-be it in captivity or in the wild, in the hopes of creating a sustainable population that our children and our children's children will be able to enjoy.
> Keep in mind when purchasing an ecosphere that, regardless of all other facts, the very limited environment dramatically discourages breeding and prevents perpetuation of a species that is currently undetermined in status.
> 
> Now, skipping the biology and ecology lesson, and on to the ecosphere itself.... As I studied the limited literature and information available on these shrimp, I learned that although there is the odd ecosphere which reaches just that right balance of diatoms, algae, bacteria, shrimp, etc., the vast majority are nutrient starved, and the ecology inside of them, at the microscopic level, becomes damaged and even destroyed. Then you are left with a couple of shrimp that are incredibly hardy, attempting to live in water that is high in ammonia, nitrites, and/or nitrates, with little to no oxygen for breathing, and eating forms of algae that are in fact, not at all nutritious for them. Because these insignificant seeming little creatures have adapted to such an incredible fluctuation of natural habitat in the wild, they are able to withstand starvation for months and even years.
> Look at it this way: The average Opae Ula shrimp life span is roughly ten years, with some living upward of 20. Ecosphere happily informs you in the informative brochure that if you take care of them well (ie: set them in the appropriate light and temperature) they will average a whole 2-3 years! So.....1/3rd of their expected lifespan......
> Not so good, in all honesty.
> The instructions then go on to explain that on occasion customers excitedly announce their shrimp going 8-20+ years. Which really, that's fantastic! But this is the exception, not the rule.
> These shrimp are, slowly but surely, starving inside of these closed systems. If the correct bacteria and algae do not grow (and often they do not) then these poor little creatures will shrink a small bit each time they moult their exoskeleton. According to several sources I have read, they will, in fact, consume themselves at a very slow and painful rate.
> Again, not to say that some spheres will not survive 20 years plus ND prove this wrong, but, sadly, the vast majority of spheres are going to slowly decline, taking the living denizens inside down with it.
> 
> All of this said, I received my little ecosphere, containing four opae ula shrimp, and I chose to believe that I would balance the lighting and the temperature perfectly, since I honestly couldn't figure out how to get the shrimp out. Fast forward two years, and my first shrimp dies. What a wake up call. I felt terrible. All the shrimp were on the small side when I received them, as I had been hoping for closer to the ten year mark from these fellas. I immediately got online once more and researched all that I could. This time I learned how to remove the plug, and so I did. The three remaining shrimp were decanted carefully into a 2.5 gallon cube aquarium that was carefully balanced to match the specific gravity of the water inside the sphere, with a small airstone and an LED light. I will state that when I tested the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate of the water inside of the previously sealed sphere, I was absolutely appalled. I have zebra danios that couldn't have lasted an hour in that water.
> In any even, I started off with only the water from the ecosphere, and daily added about half an ounce of the newly mixed sea water, in an attempt to not shock these delicate little creatures. Now that everyone is happily adjusted, I can monitor the amount of food available, do roughly one 50% water change a year, and care for these fascinating little animals interactively, rather than passively. I can respond to their needs and keep a close eye on the quality of their water, and thus, their life. Low and behold, my three shrimp have become roughly ten shrimp in less than a year (exact counts are tough, as they now have many hiding places and I am never sure that some aren't tucked away and hiding! Far more natural and comforting to them than complete exposure as they are subjected to in the spheres!). In fact, I am almost certain that those little reddish jiggy looking things that I noticed in the tank yesterday are, (I hope), more larvae.
> 
> Please, I encourage potential owners of ecospheres to research these shrimp and learn what you can before you purchase. If you still choose to purchase them, fine! But please, do make an informed decision.
> 
> In all honesty, I have to seriously wonder about the honesty of any company that simply states that they are giving you "ocean shrimp" and does not provide you with a latin species name to look up information and a natural history on the organism. Particularly when it is a company that claims to be encouraging an awareness of ecology, who is selling a species that is so vulnerable in the wild as these little fellows. If they were truly a company encouraging the thoughtful preservation of our ecology, it seems to me as though they would be attempting to inform new owners of as many facts as possible about their new pets; not hide what they are to prevent you from purchasing them cheaper elsewhere. (or whatever reason they have for not telling you exactly what kind of shrimp they are).
> 
> I wish potential owners the best of luck with their fascinating new aquatic denizens, regardless of how you choose to get your hands on them and welcome them into your home, and I sincerely hope you give these thoughts some consideration.
> Cheers, and happy shrimping!


----------



## bettaforu

very difficult to keep alive as they eat only a specific type of food they get off the rocks. I don't like that eco-system at all


----------



## brianc

Oh really? 

Everything I've read so far seems to claim they are the hardiest shrimp in the world. Some people apparently feed them spirulina powder.


----------



## getochkn

brianc said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Everything I've read so far seems to claim they are the hardiest shrimp in the world. Some people apparently feed them spirulina powder.


Ya, algae or spirulina powders usually work fine for them. A well cycled tank, good light to get algae growth, etc. They can live fine in freshwater but do like a bit of salt for breeding. They are small. Very small compared to a cherry shrimp. I've thought of setting up a tank for them at some point down the road. lol.

The "theory" behind the seal ecosphere thing is that, shrimp expire CO2, plants use it and make O2, it's sealed so water doesn't evaporate, keep it well lit and let algae grow, shrimp eat the algae, poop out ammonia, the plants use the ammonia and it's a whole system. I don't like it either


----------



## Kaiser.800

*Petshrimp.com*

check out petshrimp.com-he has tons of info on these shrimp.


----------



## brianc

Think I might give them a try when it gets warmer. Going to set up a 10 gallon brakish to cycle and prob order 100 of these guys in the summer and see how it goes. I like the whole conservation aspect of raising them and attempting to breed them.


----------

